# Hello yal!



## smart_slider (Jan 24, 2007)

hi! i live in KS. and we own 10 QH, welcome to the forum! look forward to seein u'r posts!
ss


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

Howdy newcomer


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

What part of TN? I understand if you don't want to say. I'm from Northeast TN.


----------



## QHGurl (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm in the eastern part of tennessee.

Thanks for all the nice warm welcomes!
Its nice to meet everyone!

Jesse


----------



## mynameisntlola (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi, welcome to the forum.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

welcome


----------



## haffie (Feb 1, 2007)

hi jesse welcome


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I live in Johnson city, heard of it?


----------



## QHGurl (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone, for making me feel so welcome here!

And, kristy...I think i might have heard of it...i'm near knoxville... where is johnson city near?

Jess


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

QHGurl said:


> Thanks everyone, for making me feel so welcome here!
> 
> And, kristy...I think i might have heard of it...i'm near knoxville... where is johnson city near?
> 
> Jess


Knoxville is about an hour and 20 minutes away! Hi neighbor!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!!


----------

